# Green Light Leak on Epson Projector



## StradivariusBone (Oct 14, 2018)

We've got a pair of Epson mid-level projectors that are about 3-4 years old. Anytime the display is black, a greenish tint can be seen toward the bottom of the screen. It can also be seen where no input is being sent to the projector and it's just displaying the black test screen. Lamp hours are around 1,300 and I think these are rated to at least 2,000. It's odd that both projectors are doing the same thing without it being some type of input issue. Pic is a good example. It's not a bounce from the uplighting either. It will display the green tint in a completely dark room with no input. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Amiers (Oct 14, 2018)

Did you clean them out recently? And did you use compressed air?

I say this from experience because I have also done this before and got the same result.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 14, 2018)

Epson is almost entirely LCD projectors IIRC. This is likely "burn through" to some extent. It also can be that the dichroics have been slightly jarred and are misaligned. That at least can be handled in house if you know how to align them. If it is truly the LCD panels and polarizers aging, then those parts need to be replaced. It can happen in the hour range that you have stated.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope. Vacuumed the filters almost a year back for maintenance but not compressed air.


ruinexplorer said:


> If it is truly the LCD panels and polarizers aging, then those parts need to be replaced. It can happen in the hour range that you have stated.



That's kinda what it looks like to me. It's kinda lame that both are doing it at such an early stage of the game. Next call is to Epson


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 14, 2018)

I am kind of surprised that it is happening this early, but I have seen it happen before. Seeing green in video black is telling that it is the polarizers. The vibrant green at the bottom though seems to be more than that.


----------



## macsound (Oct 15, 2018)

What model are these?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 15, 2018)

Yeah it's very focused toward the bottom, not evenly spread over the image. I don't know the exact model but it is one of their power lite models iirc. I'll try and get the exact model number when I can.


----------



## Amiers (Oct 15, 2018)

It’s prolly a 710 or 730. Espon will tell you it’s not worth it. We would go through 1 a year because of conditions. So the next time you buy them get them from Best Buy and get the 2 year anything happens warranty. It is totally worth it. They pretty much replace it for you and send off the old one to Epson.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 16, 2018)

It's an Epson PowerLite 4650 FYI. Just found the old email chain where we spec'd it. Bought three years ago, replaced a projector with a bad LCD that was three times that in age


----------

